# Balloon Molly pregnant?



## Looby (Mar 28, 2009)

I have three ballon mollies, 1 female and 2 male. Recently the female has got bigger and bigger and her stomach now loooks quite square. The males keep following her around the tank nipping her stomach area. If she is pregnant how long do you think it will be? Many thanks. x


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine takes about a month and a half to two months to drop her fry and the fry are huge. Here's some pics. 
I'm expecting her to give birth any day now she's enormous.









I put her in my breeder when I'm not around and expect her to drop soon. It comes down to a "V" in the main compartment then on the left I have an air hose hooked up that pulls anything from the first compartment to the second.









Here are the fry 1st day of birth. A lot larger than I expected.









Here's the fry a few months later...They're mixed with swordstails and a few bettas...


----------



## Looby (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! That first pic looks just like my balloon molly! Im so excited!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

CFL your Molly is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!! how old is she?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Ummm...I'm not exactly sure. I've had here for about a year now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

she is nice and superbig!!!!!!!!!!!!! reminds me.....what kinda pleco do you have?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

which breeder are you using btw?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Zakk said:


> what kinda pleco do you have?


It looks like a female albino bristlenose, but thats just me


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, it is an albino bristlenose pleco. The breeder I'm using is called aqua nursery by Penn Plax and I picked it up for around $15 from Pet Supplies Plus but, I have seen it listed on Ebay. Here's a listing and there may be more for a lower asking price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUA-NURSERY-BY...hash=item130023550681&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

muchas gracias CFL!


----------

